# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Small Game Broadheads

## Dougie

What do you guys use, just your same broadheads for deer? I see on Advanced Archery's website there are two types of small game "claw" type arrow heads. Look cool but how does a "normal" broadhead perform on something smaller?

Help? (I still want to eat my rabbits)

----------


## veitnamcam

I know very little on the topic Dougie but I think the idea of those small game heads is so you get your 30-40? dollar arrow back.
Field points bury themselves under grass never to be seen again.

----------


## Shelley

If you mean the judo points they are for taking out small game, I.e birds, rabbits etc a big broadhead hitting a rabbit and you would have nothing left but a bit of mangled meat and fur.

----------


## Shelley

Oh, and a hunting arrow should only cost you around ten bucks, it's the broadhead that's expensive!

----------


## madjon_

Blunts

----------


## Taff

Judo heads are great for ground game as they don,t bury themselves as said, normal field heads will work, but Maya's through rather than pin the rabbit down.

----------


## VARTARG

At one point I was using field tips with a flat washer behind it. :Wink:  
works a treat if you don't want to bust out the bucks for an occasional play. :36 1 11:

----------


## Matt2308

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...obalID=EBAY-AU 
These are what I use and are great on small critters, they will penetrate at close range though and can make quite a mess.

----------

